# Stern-Dreieck oder direkt?



## Anonymous (13 April 2005)

hallo,
ab wann muß man stern-dreieck anlauf benutzen, bzw. bis zu welcher KW-zahl kann man einen ventilator direkt schalten?

danke


----------



## zotos (13 April 2005)

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3083


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2005)

Guten Morgen,

das direkte Einschalten ist abhängig von deinen lokalen Gegebenheiten. Hast du z.B. einen eigenen 20kV-Trafo in deinem Werk ist das eigentlich jedem egal. Ansonsten, wenn du direkt im 400V Netz bist, gibt dir dein EVU in den TABs darüber auskunft.

cu


----------



## old_willi (17 April 2005)

Hallo,

Die Stern/Dreieck Schaltung hat nur den Zweck, den Einschaltstrom zu senken um das Netz nicht einbrechen zu lassen. Da gibt es von jedem EVU andere Grenzen.

Wenn die keine Rolle spielen (z.B. eigenen Versorgung, Industrienetz) hat die Y/A- Schaltung fast nur Nachteile.

1. Es sind 2 Kabel in der Zuleitung zu legen oder ein 7- adriges.

2. Es sind 3 Schütze einzusetzen.

3. Wenn das Überstromrelais in der Strangleitung geschaltet wird, ist der Auslösestrom auf 0,6 x Nennstrom zu stellen. Es besteht die Gefahr, das jemand es auf Nennstrom stellt und das wars. 

4. Die Motoranlaufzeit erhöht sich und der Motor erwärmt sich stärker.

5. Eventuell ist das Drehmoment im Stern zu gering und der Motor orgelt während des Anlaufs mit kleiner Drehzahl.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## lefrog (17 April 2005)

es gibt aber auch maschinen da sollte Y-D geschaltet werden, oder über FU oder Softstarter... 
bei uns haben wir das problem mit schleifmaschinen. diese haben einen schleifteller, auf dem die schleifsegmente in einem aussenkreis aufgeklebt sind. dieser schleifteller hat 1,2m durchmesser und wird von einem 5,5kw motor über riemen angetrieben. die drehzahl des motors ist ca. 1470 u/min, die des steines ca. 170 u/min. die übersetzung ist in zwei stufen und mit riemen ausgeführt.. wenn die mitarbeiter den manuellen Y-D schalter nun zu schnell durchschalten, dann rutschen die riemen durch und es quitscht sehr laut... 

was ich damit sagen möchte ist, das auch wenn man teoretisch direkt im dreieck starten dürfte, dieses nicht immer von vorteil sein muss.. am besten abwägen...


----------



## old_willi (17 April 2005)

Hallo,
wenn die Reduzierung des Drehmoments der Maschinenfunktion zu Gute kommt, kann man Y/A schalten. Es ist aber eine Einstellung des Drehmomentes nicht möglich und man kann nur hoffen, dass es passt. 

In solchen Fällen setze ich die erwähnten FU oder Softstarter ein. 

Übrigens
Für quitschende Riemen gibt es Schlosser mit Riemenspanner


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

old_willi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Die Stern/Dreieck Schaltung hat nur den Zweck, den Einschaltstrom zu senken um das Netz nicht einbrechen zu lassen.




Sorry, aber das ist totaler Unsinn!!!!

Der Einschaltstrom ist im Stern-Anlauf wesentlich größer.
Guck mal in einem Buch über Antriebstechnik nach.....

Nur das Nenndrehmoment beträgt im Stern 1/3 des Dreickes.
Der Stern Anlauf hat einzig den Sinn die Mechanik (Welle, usw.) zu schonen.

Gruß Kojote


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

Ja, das bemerke ich auch immer in diesem Forum
(Aber dafür ist es ja da  :wink: )

Stern/Dreieck Anlauf mit ihren vielen Sagen und Gerüchten....

Facharbeiter sollten bei komplizierten Sachen wie Stern/Dreieck,
(und das ist kompliziert!)  lieber nichts posten.
Denn mit dem Unsinn der dabei verzapft wird kann viel kapott gehen.

Nix für ungut.....aber das lag mir auf der Seele


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

Natürlich verringert sich der Anlaufstrom bei der Stern-Dreieck Schaltung..

einfach mal ein Amperemeter dazwischen hängen und staunen........

Oder mal einen großen Motor ( der in Stern Dreieck anläuft ) direkt
anlaufen lassen..........und noch mehr staunen............und vorher
viele Sicherungen kaufen......


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

Hallo Gäste,

ich bin gerne bereit dazu zu lernen.

Gast 21:04
Der Einschaltstrom ist im Stern-Anlauf wesentlich größer. 

Gast 21:48
Natürlich verringert sich der Anlaufstrom bei der Stern-Dreieck Schaltung

Gast 21:11
??? hat mir und besonders dem Fragesteller mit seiner umfangreichen Antwort sehr geholfen.

Jetzt noch mal zu meinen Erfahrungen.
Ich habe die Y/A Schaltung immer nur für kleine Pumpen und Gebläse eingesetzt. Der Grund war immer ein schwaches Netz (z.B. Notversorgung über Dieselaggregat oder EVU- Vorschrift). 
Pumpen waren in meinen Fällen immer problemlos. Bei Ventilatoren dauerte der Anlauf oft sehr lange. Der Motor nahm zwar weniger Strom auf als im Direktanlauf, aber die Erwärmung war größer.

In starken Netzen (Industrie) setze ich bei Ventilatoren Schütze mit Schweranlaufrelais oder Sanftanlaufgeräte ein. Bei der Direkteinschaltung mit Schütz ist zu beachten, dass der Anlaufstrom bei 8 - 10 x In liegt. Wenn im Anlauf der Antrieb wieder abgeschaltet wird fliegt einem ein Schütz nach AC-3 um die Ohren. Also immer großzügig dimensionieren.

Anmerkung
Bei den meisten Industrienetzen ist Y/A sowieso nicht möglich, weil die Netzspannung 500V beträgt und die Motoren 500V Y geschaltet sind.


----------



## old_willi (20 April 2005)

Sorry
Gast 23:57 war ich. Hatte mich nicht eingelogt.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Kojote (20 April 2005)

Ne, ne ne......


----------



## old_willi (20 April 2005)

Hallo Kojote,

ich habe wohl andere Fachbücher.
Der Friedrich sagt: "Anzugmoment und Anzugstrom gehen gegenüber der direkten Einschaltung auf ein Drittel zurück." 

Aber wieso bist du der Meinung die Motorleistung ist konstant. 

.......Moment * Drehzahl
P = -----------------------
.......9550

Das Moment kann konstant sein, die Drehzahl ist es im Anlauf nur wenn das Moment zu groß ist (dann orgelt der Motor bis zu seinem Ende).

Ach so, welches Fachbuch meinst du. Vieleicht werfe ich den Friedrich dann weg. 
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Znarf (20 April 2005)

Hallo 
Ich denke, dass Old_willi recht hat.
Strangspannung Stern = Strangspannung Dreieck / Wurzel 3
Daraus folgt laut ohmsches Gesetz:
Strangstrom Stern = Strangstrom Dreieck / Wurzel 3.

Da die Leistung P=U*I*cos(phi)*Wurzel3 folgt daraus:
(Wurzel3*cos(phi) ist bei beiden Ausdrücken gleich. Ich lasse es deshalb weg)
Pd= Ud*Id
Ps=Us*Is=(Ud/Wurzel3)*(Id/wurzel3)=Ud*Id/3
Ps=Pd/3

Die Sternleistung ist 1/3 der Dreiecksleistung.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Kojote (20 April 2005)

Gruß

Kojote


----------



## old_willi (20 April 2005)

Hallo Kojote,
wir reden vom Anlaufstrom und der ist im Stern auch in der ersten Sekunde kleiner als im Dreieck.

Wenn das aber deine praktische Erfahrung ist, ich habe schon die tollsten Anschlussfehler bei der Inbetriebnahme gefunden.
Möchte nicht den Oberlehrer spielen, aber du bist auf dem Holzweg. 

Dazu fällt mir noch ein Beispiel aus der Praxis ein.
Eine Pumpstation jwd wird bei Spannungsausfall von einem Notstrom- Diesel gespeist.
Im Notbetrieb wurde die Pumpe zuerst direkt eingeschaltet. Sobald das Pumpenschütz schaltete stand der Diesel schlagartig. (Machen alle Diesel bei der geringsten Überlast durch Motoren.)

Habe dann eine Y/A -Schaltung nachgerüstet und es ging. Also kann im Stern der Strom beim Einschalten nicht größer sein.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

@Kojote

du hast null Ahnung !!

im Stern liegen 2 Wicklungen in Reihe an 400 V .
Das heißt  theoretisch der 2 fache Widerstand der Wicklung (2 fach nur theoretische -weil die Wicklungen ja geometrisch miteinander verrechnet
werden müssen ). Auf jeden fall mehr Widerstand als wenn die
400 V an einen Strang ( Wicklung ) gelegt werden.
Was du machst ist der altbekannte Denkfehler : denn du beachtest nicht
das die angelegte Spannung konstant bleibt
Wenn also bei konstant bleibender Spannung der Widerstand
größer wird -------------sinkt der Strom............oder
G.F. Ohm hat sich damals gewaltig geirrt.........


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

und was spielt es für eine Rolle ob analog oder digitales Amperemeter
..wenn du einen extrem falschen Bereich hast sind beide im Eimer....
 das einzige ist , das eine analoges einen gewissen trend anzeigt 
und auch evtl etwas schneller ist....aber bei den Motoren von den
wir hier reden (> 3 kw ) ist der anlaufstrom schon so lange " hoch" 
das auch ein digitales folgen kann...............


----------



## Znarf (21 April 2005)

Hallo
Es liegen im Stern nicht 2 Wicklungen an 400V sondern eine Wicklung an 230V, da der Sternpunkt ein virtueller Nullpunkt ist. Das Verhältnis von Anlaufstrom zu Nennstrom wird mit 3-7fach angegeben (bei einem Kurzschlußläufer).  Dies hat damit zu tun, das der stehende Motor im Anker keine Gegenspannung induziert und deshalb die wirksame Spannung die Netzspannung sein sollte. Läuft der Motor an erhöht sich die induzierte Gegenspannung und die wirksame wird geringer. Somit sinkt der Strom auf den Nennstrom. D.h. das die wirksame Spannung eigentlich nicht konstant an der Wicklung anliegt, sondern sie verringert sich. 
Da aber die Verhältnisse von Stern zu Dreieck die gleichen sind und die Spannung im Stern = Ud/Wurzel3 ist, ist auch der Sternstrom Ud/wurzel3.
Also sollte der Anlaufstrom im Stern auch kleiner sein als der Anlaufstrom im Dreieck.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Kojote (21 April 2005)

.....


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

Motorersatzschaltbild (Kurzschluß, Läufer steht....):

      R                X
---||||||-----UUUUUU----|
                                   |
U                                 |
                                   |
----------------------------|
1. I = U/Z
2. Istr(Y) = U/Z =230V / Z = IL(Y)
3. Istr(D) = U/Z = 400V/Z = sqr(3)x230V/Z = sqr(3)xIstr(Y)
4. IL(D) = sqr(3)xIstr(D) = sqr(3)xsqr(3)xIstr(Y) = 3 x IL(Y)

Wo liege ich falsch?


----------



## Zottel (25 April 2005)

Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke wir reden alle aneinander vorbei..... :shock:
> 
> Wir reden doch vom ANLAUFSTROM ( bis ca.1sek)   -oder?
> 
> ...


Auch der Anlaufstrom ist im Stern um ein Drittel kleiner. Generell ist das Ersatzschaltbild einer Asynchronmaschine: Ein Widerstand (Zuleitung und Widerstand der Ständerwicklung) und eine Induktivität (Streuinduktivität) in Reihe mit einem Transformator (magnetische Kopplung Ständer/Läufer), der auf der Sekundärseite wiederum mit Widerstand (Widerstand des Läufers) und Induktivität(Anteil der Läufer Induktivität, die nicht mit dem Ständer gekoppelt ist= Streuinduktivität) un einer Spannungsquelle (Im Läufer durch die Rotation induzierte Gegenspannung) belastet ist.
Die Sekundärseitigen Komponenten der Impedanz lassen sich auf die Primärseite umrechnen.
Es bleibt eine Kombination von R und L und Spannungsquelle übrig.
Die Gegenspannung ist im Stillstand=0, daher hat der Motor hier seine größte Stromaufnahme.
Diese Stromaufnahme hat er im ersten Moment des Anlaufs und, wenn man ihn festhält, immer. Zusätzlich kann noch eine Überhöhung im Einschaltaugenblick hinzukommen, die daher rührt, daß eine im Nulldurchgang ans Netz geschaltete Induktivität über zwei  Viertelperioden ansteigenden Strom führt, statt, wie im stationären Betrieb, eine Viertelperiode ansteigend, nächste Viertelperiode abfallend auf 0,  nächste Viertelperiode ansteigend in negativer Richtung. u.s.w.

Alle diese Ströme sind im Stern um Wurzel 3 kleiner als im Dreieck.
@KojoteER ANLAUFSTROM IST IM STERN KLEINER ALS DER ANLAUFSTROM IM DREIECK


----------



## Heinz (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
da sich dieser Tread anfängt im Kreis zu drehen, zitiere ich aus dem guten alten Europa Fachbuch Elektrotechnik 13.Ausgabe Seite 233:


> Der Stern-Dreiech-Schalter schaltet den Motor zum Anlauf in Stern und verbindet ihn mit dem Netz. Nach dem Hochlaufen wird in Dreieck umgeschaltet. Da die Strangspannung geändert wird und die Schaltung, ist der * Einschaltstrom nur ein Drittel des Einschaltstroms* bei direktem Einschalten in der Dreieckschaltung



Da ist ja auch logisch, weil die Wicklung nur mit 230V und nicht mit 400V gespeist wird. Die Nachteile sind ja schon beschrieben worden. 

Zu beachten ist natürlich die Last, die der Motor antreiben soll. Bei Lüfter z.B. steigt aus erforderlich Drehmoment quardratisch an, so das hier der Motor nicht seine Nenndrehzahl im Stern erreicht.

Bei Riemenantrieben sollte man über Sanftanlauf nachdenken.

Mit dieser kurzen Aufzählung ist der Einfluss der Last auf den Motor klar zu erkennen.

Kurz zu den Einschaltströmen:
Das Schaltungsbuch von Moeller gibt dort auch klare Hinweise zum Einschaltstrom von Motoren:
Beispiel Motor 160KW 400V
Motorstrom 279A,
erforderliche Vorsicherung:
direktes Starten 400A
Stern/Dreieck 315A


----------



## maxmax (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo Kojote,

Guckst Du hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung

oder herausgegoogelt:
Anlassverfahren : 
Es gibt den Anlasswiderstand, den Anlasstransformator die Frequenzsteuerung und die Stern - Dreieck - Schaltung. Motoren über 4 KW bzw. 60A (diese Angaben schwanken) müssen angelassen werden, da der Anlassstrom zu einer hohen Belastung des speisenden Netzes und dadurch zu einer störenden Spannungsabsenkung führen kann. Bei der Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung zum Beispiel wird mit Hilfe einer verminderten Spannung an der Motorwicklung die Stromstärke während des Anlaufvorganges verringert. Die Drehstromwicklung wird beim Anlauf in Stern, nach dem Hochlaufen in Dreieck geschaltet.Da in der Sternschaltung bekanntlich nur das 0,58-fache der anliegenden Leiterspannung an jedem Strang anliegt, führt diese verringerte Spannung zu einer Anlaufstrom- und Anzugsmomentverringerung. Ein Anlaufen unter Last ist hier nicht möglich


----------



## DerDet (12 Juli 2005)

Hallo,


			
				Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke wir reden alle aneinander vorbei..... :shock:
> 
> Wir reden doch vom ANLAUFSTROM ( bis ca.1sek)   -oder?
> 
> ...



Da muß ich wohl in der Lehre nicht aufgepasst haben und die Hersteller von Softstarter, SternDreieck-Starter und FUs haben auch keine Ahnung, denn überall steht geschrieben:
"Der Stern-Dreieck Starter senkt den Anlaufstrom" 
- was ja wohl auch korrekt ist, denn in meinen Fachbüchern steht das gleiche  :lol: 
MfG
Detlev


----------



## knabi (12 Juli 2005)

*Gast 21:11 hat folgendes geschrieben:*



> Facharbeiter sollten bei komplizierten Sachen wie Stern/Dreieck,
> (und das ist kompliziert!) lieber nichts posten.
> Denn mit dem Unsinn der dabei verzapft wird kann viel kapott gehen.



Das ist ja wohl 'ne Frechheit! :evil: Hier Unsinn verbreiten ("Der Anlaufstrom ist in Sternschaltung höher als bei Direktanlauf  :lol: ") und so tun, als wäre man sonst was für'ne Leuchte?


----------



## MRT (14 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Stern:
In Sternschaltung wird die Strangspannung um den faktor Wurzel aus 3 verringert somit sinkt der Strom um ein drittel und hat man hat auch nur ein drittel der Motorleistung.

Der Anlauf in Stern kann daher nur im Leerlauf oder mit geringen Drehmoment erfolgen. 
Wird der Motor vor Betrieb mit Vollast nicht auf Dreieck umgeschalten somit werden die Wicklungen des Motors durch zu hohe Strom aufnahme überlastet.

PS.: Die Angaben von Heinz stimmen natürlich auch!

mfg andi


----------



## Kojote (9 November 2005)

Allso hatte ich doch recht  :lol:


----------



## cmm1808 (10 November 2005)

*Lang!*

Hallo Otto70,

nachdem genug Prügel verteilt wurde, wenden wir uns doch noch mal Deiner Frage zu.

Arten um den Einschaltstrom zu reduzieren:

1. YD-Anlauf
Dieser Anlauf REDUZIERT den Anlaufstrom auf ca.30% des Direktanlaufstroms.Wobei das Drehmoment nur 25% des Direktanlaufdrehnoments beträgt.
Diese Anlassmethode kommt nur  in Frage, wenn der Motor im Normalbetrieb im Dreieck läuft (Typenschild beachten) und wenn der Motor im Anlaufmoment nur leicht belastet wird, da sonst nicht genügend Drehmoment zur Verfügung steht um den Motor auf Nenndrehzahl zu bringen, bevor in Dreieck umgeschaltet wird.
bei ventilatoren ist das Lastmoment am Anfang gering, es erhöht sich mit dem Quadrat der Drehzahl,Wenn ca.80-85% der Nenndrehzahl erreicht sind, ist das Drehmoment gleich dem Lastmoment--> die Beschleunigung stoppt.Zum erreichen der Nenndrehzahl muss in Dreieck umgeschaltet werden.Bei dieser Umschaltung kann es aber auch zu SPITZEN kommen, die höher sind als der Strom bei Direktanlauf, Merke:nur SPITZEN.
Anwendungen mit einem Lastmoment über 50% des Nenndrehmoments des Motors können nicht mi YD angelassen werden.

Fazit: YD für Ventilatoren geeignet, Umschaltzeit zwischen Y nach D so wählen, das Drehzahl ca.80% von Nenndrehzahl ist.Billige Lösung

2.Frequenzumrichter
Der Frequenzumrichter fährt die Frequenz des Motors langsam hoch.
dadurch steht das Nenndrehmoment des Motors auch schon bei geringeren Drehzahlen zur Verfügung, der Anlaufstrom beträgt nur ca. das 1,5 fache des Nennstroms.
Diese Anwendung ist frei einstellbar und bietet große Sicherheit gegenüber YD.

Fazit: Frequenzumrichter ebenfalls geeignet, aber teure Lösung und Wissen über FU nötig.

3. Sanftanlasser
Der Sanftanlasser beeinflusst die Spannung im Motor, dadurch wird auch der Strom reduziert.das Drehmoment steigt mit steigender Spannung.
Man kann sagen es handelt sich um einen Drehmomentsteller.

Fazit:Sanftanlasser ebenfalls geeignet, billiger als FU, teurer als YD, Wissen über sanftanlassen nötig.


Des witer bieten die unterschiedlichen Methoden, außer YD, eine Schonung der Getriebe, der beförderten Ware über den Motor, Lager, Riemen.

Der Einsatz einer Anlauffunktion mache ich Abhängig vin der Leistung des Motors.Generell schreibe ich unseren Zulieferern ab 15KW eine 
Anlauffunktion vor.Schau mal aufs Typenschild.Nennstrom bei Dreieck.
Den Nennstrom kannst Du mit 8 (Mittel) multiplizeiren.dann erhällst Du den Einschaltstrom bei Direktanlauf.
Dieser Strom sinkt nur langsam, bis Nenndrehzahl erreicht ist.(bei Ventilatoren oder Gebläsen langsam)

Dein errechneter Strom gibt Dir vor, ob Du eine Methode einsetzen mußt.
Auch unabhängig davon, was Dein EVU zulässt.
Schu Dir an, wie dein ventilator versorgt wird (Sicherungen, PKT, usw.)
das gib auch schon Aufschluss darüber ob Dir bein Einschalten Sicherungen hops gehen.

Als schönste Anwendung würde ich den Sanftanlasser bezeichnen.
Nicht so teuer, gut einstellbar, sicher.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kojote (10 November 2005)

*Re: Lang!*



			
				cmm1808 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dieser Umschaltung kann es aber auch zu SPITZEN kommen, die höher sind als der Strom bei Direktanlauf, Merke:nur SPITZEN.



Na endlich einer der mir Recht gibt  

Das ist ja auch der Grund warum man Motoren ab 10KW (je nach Energieversoreger verschieden) NICHT im Stern Anlaufen lassen darf.

Danke cmm1808, die haben mich hier schon für bekloppt erklärt :x


----------



## cmm1808 (11 November 2005)

Hallo Andi,

nicht nur der hohe Stom im Umschaltmoment (hierbei handelt es sich nicht wie in der Anlaufphase von 0 U/min bis X U/min um einen Längeren Zeitraum mit hohem Strom, sondern oft um einen Impuls) ist unerwünscht, sondern auch die mechanische Bewegung die er durch diesen Impuls auslöst.
Der Impuls steigt in steigender Amplitude steil an, fällt aber auch sehr schnell wieder ab. Dies ist genau der Zeitraum von möglicher Enddrehzahl in Stern bis Erreichen der Nenndrehzahl in Dreieck.
Jetzt ist auch ersichtlich, das der Umschaltzeitpunkt von Stern nach Dreieck nicht willkürlich gewählt wird.
Je näher die Drehzahl in Stern an der Nenndrehzahl in Dreieck liegt, desto kürzer ist die Einwirkzeit des hohen Stroms.

Bei Riemengetriebenen Lasten kommt es zu unerwünscht hohem Schlupf,
da der Riemen nicht in der Lage ist die entsprechenden Kräfte zu übertragen.
Dieser wird dann in der Praxis dadurch verringert, dass der Riemen noch stärker gespannt wird.
Dadurch ergiebt sich dann eine größere Belastung auf Welle und Lager,
was sich dann in der Lebensdauer negativ niederschlägt.
Auch bei der Verwendung mit Pumpen wirk sich dieser Impuls negativ aus.
Im Umschaltmoment werden so Druckwellen erzeugt, die das Rohrsystem belasten.

Ach beim Transport von umkippgefährdeten Produkten auf irgendeinem
Transport wirkt sich dieser Impuls negativ aus.

Ich gebe Dir Recht, ab 10KW-15KW sollte man kein YD-Anlauf mehr einsetzen.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kojote (11 November 2005)

Andi?  Du meinst doch sicher mich, oder?


----------



## drunkenmunky (11 November 2005)

Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja auch der Grund warum man Motoren ab 10KW (je nach Energieversoreger verschieden) NICHT im Stern Anlaufen lassen darf.



ich glaube du verwechselst da was. in STERN darf man JEDEN motor anlassen. nur nicht in DREIECK.

bei größeren motoren wird erst in stern und dann in dreieck geschalten und nicht anderst herum! es heißt ja stern-dreieck-anlauf und nicht dreieck-stern-anlauf.

und wenn der anlaufstrom bei stern nicht kleiner wäre, was für ein vorteil hätte es dann?


----------



## Kojote (11 November 2005)

Ne..ich denke Du verwechselt da was. :idea: 

Große Motoren darf man nicht im Stern/Dreieck Anlaufen lassen.
Von einer Dreieck/Stern Anlaufart habe ich nix gesagt.

Denn bei großen Motoren wird/kann im Moment des Umschalten von Stern auf Dreieck eine Stromspitze auftreten die das Versorgernetz "einknicken"
lässt. Daher große Motoren nur mit Softanlasser starten :wink:


----------



## cmm1808 (11 November 2005)

Hallo Kojote,

sorry, habe da was verwechselt. :roll: 
Ja,ich habe Dich gemeint.

Drunkenmonky:

Ob man jeden Motor anlassen darf, schreibt Dir dein EVU vor.
Eine pauschale Antwort lässt sich nicht geben.

Denn einen 100KW Motor wird Niemend im YD anlaufen lassen.
Denn Nennstrom wird bei ca. 170A liegen.
Direktanlauf = 8*170A=1360A! (sinkend bis Nenndrehzahl)
YD               =8*51A(30%)=408A (sinkend bis ca.85% Nenndrehzahl)
Umschaltzeitpunkt Y nach D=ca.200A(Strom bei 85% Nenndrehzahl)
200A*3(3 facher Faktor ist schon schöngerechnet, kann auch höher sein)
200A*3=600A, also immer noch das 3,5fache des Nennstroms.
Die 600A stehen natürlich nict so lange an, da der Zeitraum von 85%Nenndrehzahl bis Nenndrehzahl recht wenig ist.

ABER, bei zu früher Y nach D Umschaltung steigt der Strom natürlich noch höher, da immer noch das xfache (mehr als 3,5) des Nennstroms fließt.
z.B. 408A Einschaltstrom bei 0 Umdrehungen, 250A bei 65% Nenndrehzahl, --> 250*3=750A also 4,4fache des Nennstroms.

Fazit: ein YD-Anlauf ergiebt keinen Sinn.Ausweichen auf Sanftanlasser oder FU, als logische Folgerung.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## knabi (11 November 2005)

Ja, genau. Und weil man Motore mit mehr als 10kW nicht im Stern/Dreieck-Verfahren anlaufen lassen darf, haben alle Schaltgerätehersteller fertige Stern/Dreieckkombinationen bis mindestens 75kW im Programm 8).

Ich fasse noch mal kurz zusammen: Ab 4kW soll man, ab 5,5kW muß man, aber ab 10kW darf man nicht mehr im Stern/Dreieck anlaufen lassen. Sonst alles klar bei Euch :wink: ?


----------



## Kojote (11 November 2005)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau. Und weil man Motore mit mehr als 10kW nicht im Stern/Dreieck-Verfahren anlaufen lassen darf, haben alle Schaltgerätehersteller fertige Stern/Dreieckkombinationen bis mindestens 75kW im Programm 8).




Ja und? VW in Wolfsburg haben ihr eigenes Kraftwerk...vielleicht lassen die
einen 75 KW Motor ja im Stern/Dreieck anlaufen..... :lol: 

Und im übrigen:
Schaltgerätehersteller produzieren nicht nur für Deutschland, sondern auch für 2. und 3. Welt Länder - und bei den ist das Stromnetz sehr unstabil und voller Oberwellen.....vielleicht arbeiten da ja Leute wie Du die Megamotoren im Stern/Dreieck anlaufen lassen  :wink:


----------



## knabi (11 November 2005)

Bei mir zu Hause wollte ich auch keinen Motor anlaufen lassen. Wir sprechen hier über Industrieanwendungen, oder hast Du einen 40kW-Lüftermotor im Wohnzimmer :lol: ? Fakt ist, daß es immer noch üblich ist, große Motore im Stern-/Dreieckverfahren anlaufen zu lassen.

Ich zitiere noch mal meine Vorredner: "Bei Anlauf in Sternschaltung verkleinern sich Anlaufstrom und Anlaufmoment auf ein Drittel der Werte des Dreieckbetriebes.". Und das ist ja wohl der Sinn einer solchen Schaltung, oder? 
Und, natürlich: Die Hersteller produzieren alle für die dritte Welt, da ist es ja egal....damit die Jungs auch gleich das richtige finden, wenn sie mal in die Verlegenheit kommen, einen 50kW-Antriebsmotor in der Wüste anlaufen zu lassen, packt z.B. SIEMENS die Stern-/Dreieckombis mal eben gleich in die Kataloge für den Deutschen Markt mit rein  :lol:

Diese Antwort hast Du übrigens *hier* auf die Frage gegeben, ab wann ein Stern-/Dreieck-Anlauf einzusetzen ist  :wink: :


			
				Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> In der Regel ab 10KW - ist aber vom Energieversorger zu erfragen.
> 
> Wichtig: Strangspg beachten! Wenn auf dem Motorschild nur 230V
> steht, darf der Motor nur im Stern betrieben werden!
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

hallo kojote!

ich hoffe du kommst nicht noch auf die idee das oberwellen den anlauf und strom oder die drehzahl deines motors beeinflussen.

bei stern/dreieck hat meistens der auftraggeber schon vorgaben wie es in seinen werk durchzuführen ist.

klar ist natürlich das die für entscheidung für den einsatz stern/dreieck auch die gegebenen netzverhältnisse einezogen werden müssen.

leistungen über 75kw werden selten durchgeführt da ein sanftanlauf aus kostengründen meist die bessere variante ist (gilt bei lineraren drehmomentenverlauf)


da du anscheinend diesen thema mit den nicht nowendigen weitblick bzw. anlagenerfahrung (oder nur anlagenerfahrung in einer richtung) siehst solltest du dich mal ein bischen and der nase nehmen und nicht jeden der etwas beitragen ans bein pinkeln wie ein pubertierender mofafahrer der glaub die beste harley zu fahren






			
				Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> knabi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## edi (12 November 2005)

Hallo,

wir lassen ca 5 Motoren um die 130 kw in Stern Dreieck an.
Des weiteren ca  10 Stück im 75 kw Bereich.
Alles verschiedene Maschinenhersteller. 
Wenn man Stern Dreieck nicht machen soll bzw es nichts bringt.......... müssen die alle keine Ahnung haben.....

P.S Wir schalten aber auch ( aus technologischen Gründen )einen 110kw direkt ein)........


----------



## cmm1808 (14 November 2005)

Hallo edi, knabi

welchen Nutzen sollte es bringen Motoren mit 100KW in YD anlaufen zu lassen?

Man muß sich fragen ob der Anlagenprojekteur etwas zu sorglos mit dem Geld seines Kunden umgeht.

Was möchte ich als Kunde?

PRODUZIEREN
WETTBEWERBSFÄHIG SEIN
ZUKUNFTORIENTIERT SEIN
KOSTEN SPAREN

Und das meist auf eine Sicht zwischen 5-8 Jahren.
Verbrauchswerte von Anlagen werden immer wichtiger bei Kalkulationen.
Ich bezahle im Vorfeld gerne etwas mehr, wenn ich sicher bin, dass die nächsten 5-8Jahre keine Überraschungen bringen.

Als Verbrachswerte beziffere ich nicht nur Energie, in welcher Form auch immer.

Instandhaltungskosten und Kosten wegen Instandhaltungsmaßnahmen (Anlagenstillstand) wirken sich erheblich auf Maschinenleistungen und Wirkungsgrade aus.

Will ich ein zukunftorientiertes Unternehmen sein, mache ich mir genau darüber (und noch mehr) Gedanken.

Natürlich haben alle Recht wenn sie sagen: Einschaltstrom um Wurzel3 kleiner.
Aber ist es wirtschaftlich bei so hohen Leistungen nur einen 1.732 kleineren Strom zu erhalten, welcher dann doch im Y-->D Umschaltaugenblick wieder sehr hoch steigt?
Um so etwas zu akzeptieren muß meine Spannungsquelle, Unterverteilung,Verdrahtung und Verkabelung danach ausgelegt sein.
Thema Kurzschlussstrom! Absicherungen.<--kann sehr gut mit einem FU überwacht und minimiert werden.

Wie steht es mit Leistungsreserven in einem Netz?So beschneide ich sie mir doch selber.

Nehme ich die höheren Kosten dafür in Kauf, nur um YD (billig,billig)
einzusetzen?
Nein!

All das kann ich einfach umgehen.
Mit dem Einsatz von Sanftanlauf und/oder FU.

Dies soll keine negative Kritik sein, sondern Anregungen aus Kundensicht.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## knabi (14 November 2005)

Hallo Christian,

das war ja nicht die Frage. Natürlich ziehe ich immer einen Sanftanläufer oder FU vor, ganz klar. Die Diskussion ging ja darum, ab wann ein Anlaufverfahren (die Frage bezog sich eben auf Stern/Dreieck) einzusetzen ist.


----------



## cmm1808 (14 November 2005)

Hallo knabi,

der Einsatz von YD richtet sich doch in erster Linie danach, wie meine Spannungsquelle beschaffen ist.

Geht mein hausinternes Netz in die Knie oder gar das vom EVU gestellte Netz?

Denn diese hohen Ströme belasten ohne Frage jedes Netz.
Sind genug Reserven zur Verfügung stehen, kann man YD wählen.
Aber dies mit allen Nachteilen, die ich schon erwähnt habe.

Zum Thema Oberwellen:
Jeder schnell ansteigende Strom erzeugt natürlich auch Störspitzen die sich als Oberwellen darstellen.
Die Abstrahlung erfolgt ja via el.Feld.
Ungünstig wenn in unmittelbarer Nähe Datenleitungen oder aber auch Steuerleitungen oder analoge Signalleitungen verlaufen.

Gruß
Christian


----------

